# NEED HELP !!! DONT KNOW WHAT ENGINE THIS IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## donkey413 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a suzuki samurai that someone installed a nissan motor in. I am trying to get it rebuilt but cannot figure out what kind of motor it is! I want to keep this this motor because nissan motors are bullet proof!! this one just smokes real bad when driving it. it has set for about 5 years now and i finally got it running. it has 140 psi compression in the cylinders but oil fowls the plugs. anyway it is a 4cyl with the cam on the bottom left side of motor. it is not a ohc motor. it has nissan japan stamped in the block along with A11 stamped in it as well. the intake and manifold are on the right side and the distributor is on the left as well. it is also carburated it only has 4 spark plugs. and the rocker arms are adjustable. please any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!!!! i can get pics up if needed.:newbie:


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

It sounds like it may be a fairly old engine. I'm not sure on the A11 but the 1970's -80's Datsun 1200, 120y, Sunny etc had the A12 1200cc. I would think it would be related and your engine will be 1100cc version. Hard to say because Australia got different models from you in UK. I'm only guessing your location by the model of the Suzuki, please fill in your profile it will make it easier for others to answer if they know your location.


----------



## donkey413 (Jan 8, 2010)

sorry im from the us, thanks for the info . does anyone know if there are numbers on the block to help identify. and if so where they would be located?:waving:


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The A11 is the engine type, if you get the engine number off the block you should be able to contact a Nissan spare parts department and they will be able to tell you more about the engine [year, capacity etc]. I'm pretty sure it will be a 1100cc unit. If it is similar to the A12 [ which by the layout I think it is] the numbers will be stamped into a small flat section on the side of the block [they will start A11 and then the engine number]. If you just need rings and bearings I'm sure most spares shops will be able to help if you tell them it is a Nissan A11 engine. I havn't come across the A11, A10 was 1000cc, A12 was 1200cc, A14 was 1400cc, A15 was1500cc. The later 3 were used in Sunnys etc. The A10 was in Datsun1000's, the A12 in 120y and 1/2 ton utility trucks. A very tough little group of engines, hard to kill. They spanned years from late 1960's to early 1980's.


----------



## donkey413 (Jan 8, 2010)

i looked on the engine and found the numbers. They are A14 770181A i called my local nissan dealer. and they said they cant help me. if anybody could tell me what this is it would be a great deal of help. i need to know what liter it is and what it came out of. thanks for all the help guy's!!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

If it says A14 it will be a 1400 cc unit out of a Sunny early to mid 80's[ I think they were called a 210 series of car in the states]


----------



## donkey413 (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks man for your help!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hope you got the email and attachments .ok.


----------

